# alternative "bleach" suggestions



## ahicks07 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm a newbie - but I couldn't find a forum or thread to introduce myself (if there is one somewhere, would you mind pointing it out to me?)

I have a white swimsuit cover up that got buffalo sauce all over it (don't ask). I've tried homemade oxyclean, but it's still got a hint of orange to it. Any ideas on what else I should try? Thanks!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

1 1/2 Hydrogen Peroxide 3% 1/2 c white vinegar or fresh lemon juice water to fill gallon jug Mix all together


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would line dry it for a long time to let the sun bleach it out too.
If you happened to dry it in the dryer, it is probably set.


----------

